# Dry Eyes



## Teresa (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't been able to find any discussions on dry eye. My vet says my 1 year old Havanese may have this. Does anyone know about this condition?

Teresa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I've never heard of this... just bumping up in case anyone else has. :bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash had dry eyes as a puppy... our vet did a test to see how many tears he created and they were low. His eyes were very red and he had a greenish discharge. We were just told to use Genteal Severe Dry Relief Gel (get it over the counter at CVS/Walgreens/etc.) twice a day. I did that for a few months and then I got lazy and stopped and his eyes have been fine. I hope this helps.


----------



## Teresa (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I just started the Genteal Gel today, so we'll see if that helps. It's allergy season here in Florida, so all of us are suffering from the pollen. I'm even using the drops myself! I'm new to posting on the forum, but I'm hoping to figure out how to put some photos of my pups on. I have MHS also. Misty turned 1 year old in Dec. ( so far no eye problems) and Teddy turned a year on Jan. 20th. Both from the same breeder, same daddy, different mommas. They have different personalities, and Misty weighs 13.8 lbs, Teddy is 8.8 lbs.

Teresa


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Teresa. Can't wait to see pictures of Misty and Teddy.


----------

